# Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz​*Quelle:
http://www.touristiklounge.de/reise...tfischer-tarpun-saison-fort-myers-und-sanibel

Man kanns ja immer so oder so machen..

Teutonobürokratische Gutmenschen und moralisch/ethische Besserangelfischer wollen ja, dass möglichst jeder maßige Fisch aus "Tierschutzgründen" abgeknüppelt wird, Angeln, weils Spaß macht und Wettangeln per se ist verpönt und Wettangeln auch finanzrechtlich verboten, so dass es als Hege- oder Gemeinschaftsfischen getarnt wird (siehe Aussage Dr. Spahn, GF des DAFV: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372 ).

Die Amis sind da pragmatischer, haben Spaß beim Angeln um die Wette, setzen dabei große Preisgelder aus und sammeln noch für Naturschutz, um das weiterhin tun zu können - und deswegen müssen die Fische auch zurückgesetzt werden.

Ein Beispiel dafür ist das „Ding“ Darling & Doc Ford’s Tarpon Tournament" unter dem Motto am 9. Mai der Natur etwas Gutes tun und dabei auch noch mächtig Spaß haben –  im „Ding“ Darling National Wildlife Refuge. 

Es ist Austragungsort eines Angelwettbewerbs, dem „Ding“ Darling & Doc Ford’s Tarpon Tournament. 
Ab sieben Uhr morgens starten die Team-Boote ihre Ausfahrt. Das Ziel ist, möglichst viele Tarpons in gegebener Zeit zu fangen, per Foto oder Video zu dokumentieren und danach getreu dem „Catch, Release and Care“-Systems wieder zurück zu setzen.
Die Einnahmen aus Teilnahmegebühren von 500 US-Dollar pro Boot werden  an die Gewinner ausgezahlt. 
Zusätzliche Spenden und Gewinne durch Zuschauer bekommt das  „Ding“ Darling Wildlife Refuge". 
Weitere Informationen und Anmeldungen unter: www.dingdarlingtarpontourney.org.

Sowas wär doch mal was mit Hechten aufm Bodden oder Zandern in der Elbe oder Wallern im Rhein ..........

Oder so.................




PS:
Deutschland:
Natur- und Tierschutz, Angeln reguliert bis zum geht nicht mehr, Angler sind pöse und werden angezeigt, man täuscht "Gemeinschaftsangeln" vor, um für einen guten Zweck  (gerne für behinderte Kinder oder so, oder "Futterfisch" für Tierparks) ein bisschen Geld zu sammeln...............

Ausland:
„Ding“ Darling & Doc Ford’s Tarpon Tournament... 
Hartes Wettangeln mit c+r und hohen Preisgeldern, um Geld zusammenbringen zum Schutz der Natur, damit weiter solche Wettangeln mit vielen Zuschauern stattfinden können und damit auch Angler und das Angeln aktiv geschützt werden.

Ich muss, glaube ich, nicht betonen, was mir persönlich besser gefällt ;-)


----------



## Werraschreck (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz​*
> Quelle:
> http://www.touristiklounge.de/reise...tfischer-tarpun-saison-fort-myers-und-sanibel
> 
> ...



Thomas das wäre logisch und viel zu einfach . Hast du vergessen wo wir wohnen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> Thomas das wäre logisch und viel zu einfach . Hast du vergessen wo wir wohnen?


Nö..
Habs deswegen ja gerade vervollständigt:


> Wettangeln per se ist verpönt und finanzrechtlich verboten, so dass es als Hege- oder Gemeinschaftsfischen getarnt wird (siehe Aussage Dr. Spahn, GF des DAFV: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372 ).


----------



## Werraschreck (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*

ich dachte der Spahn ist kein Gf mehr hat andere Aufgaben bekommen


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas wär doch mal was mit Hechten aufm Bodden oder Zandern in der Elbe oder Wallern im Rhein ...


Tja, damals... als Angeln noch Spass & Sport war... wie heut noch im Rest der normalen Welt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> ich dachte der Spahn ist kein Gf mehr hat andere Aufgaben bekommen


Stümmt, der macht jetzt mit einem Etat von 2.500 Euro/Jahr Europa"arbeit" ;-)))

Zu dem Zeitpunkt seiner Aussage war er aber noch GF der Trümmertruppe...


----------



## Werraschreck (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stümmt, der macht jetzt mit einem Etat von 2.500 Euro/Jahr Europa"arbeit" ;-)))
> 
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt seiner Aussage war er aber noch GF der Trümmertruppe...


na auf den hat Europa ja gewartet


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*

Deutschland:
Natur- und Tierschutz, Angeln reguliert bis zum geht nicht mehr, Angler sind pöse und werden angezeigt, man täuscht "Gemeinschaftsangeln" vor, um für einen guten Zweck (gerne für behinderte Kinder oder so, oder "Futterfisch" für Tierparks) ein bisschen Geld zu sammeln...............

Ausland:
„Ding“ Darling & Doc Ford’s Tarpon Tournament... 
Hartes Wettangeln mit c+r und hohen Preisgeldern, um Geld zusammenbringen zum Schutz der Natur, damit weiter solche Wettangeln mit vielen Zuschauern stattfinden können und damit auch Angler und das Angeln aktiv geschützt werden.

Ich muss, glaube ich, nicht betonen, was mir persönlich besser gefällt ;-)


----------



## Knispel (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*

Und die Deutschen Angler ( bis auf ein paar Ausnahme ) , deren Vereine und Verbände finden die hiesige Denkensweise auch noch super - also das beste System der Welt und möchten es bestimmt Europa - wenn nicht sogar Weltweit eingeführt sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*

Am teutonobürokratischen Wesen soll halt die (Angelfischer)Welt genesen ;-))

Auch wenn das Angeln damit kaputt geht und Angler immer schlechter da stehen, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer halt so und lassen sich dafür melken..

Gut, wenn es immer wieder Beispiele gibt aus aller Welt, dass das auch anders geht.

Gerne erinnere ich in dem Zusammenhang neben dem hier beschriebenen Wettangeln auch noch mal daran:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]


----------



## captn-ahab (16. April 2015)

*AW: Wettangeln um viel Geld - für den Naturschutz*

Andere Länder sind da ohnehin pragmatischer. In Afrika werden auch gezielt sehr alte Elefantenbullen geschossen und die Liezenz dafür ist so teuer, dass man von dem Geld den Schutz und die Hege des Parkes bestreiten kann.


----------

